# Ladies, is it hot or not?



## holycowe (Apr 7, 2013)

What you think if your man teach and help daughter with advanced math? (That you won't be able to)
Is it hot? Or he's too beta?
I'm on iPad, don't know how to post a poll


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

_Advanced_ math?

NERRRRRDDDDDD


JK, I don't know about "hot" but I think it would be cute. I love it when my husband helps our kids out with stuff. Adorable. 


PS please don't use the term "beta" ever ever again


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I think adults need to help their children out. It's got nothing to do with being Beta. 

Husbands (and wives) should do what needs to be done around the house and with their children, immaturity and selfishness are not a turn on.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

holycowe said:


> What you think if your man teach and help daughter with advanced math? (That you won't be able to)
> 
> Is it hot? Or he's too beta?
> 
> I'm on iPad, don't know how to post a poll



Asking this question is much more beta than helping with homework.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I helped my son and daughter all the way through calculus. 

I am not not. 

YMMV.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

This is nothing to do with being Alpha or Beta - this is all to do with being a good parent. Good parents help their children - it is as simple as that


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

As we grow together both Ms. Spin and I have found some of the hottest things about each other directly relate to the types of parents we are. If I were you Holycow, I’d take your man to bed tonight and ride him like a stolen mule.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

stolen mule you say?

i'll teach any kid anything...


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Scientific testing has shown that as men mature intelligence is sexy and kindness is attractive.
The moist thong test is more reliable though.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Understanding advanced math is hot, man or woman.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

holycowe said:


> What you think if your man teach and help daughter with advanced math? (That you won't be able to)
> Is it hot? Or he's too beta?
> I'm on iPad, don't know how to post a poll


Are you the bio father of the daughter? How old is the daughter?


----------



## holycowe (Apr 7, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Are you the bio father of the daughter? How old is the daughter?


Yes I am, she's 11 yo 6 grader. She was behind few mos ago (down to 78%). As of today and with the test last week, she's 98%
Of course I think my wife like that a lot!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## holycowe (Apr 7, 2013)

Both daughters are having dance comp. today. I'm here with them. The younger one got 1st overall, double platinum on her solo (Mulan's reflection). How awesome is that!!!

Please don't make a big deal out of it. It was just a funny simple question for you guys when I bored last night after doing some paperwork
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I help my boys with advanced math because I have a degree in physics. Husband is more of a liberal arts guy. Is that hot or not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

This would never happen in my house, but I'd find it hot if it did .

(Disclaimer: I would not be able to do that either.)


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Decorum said:


> Scientific testing has shown that as men mature intelligence is sexy and kindness is attractive.



If that was the case I would be laid more often than Home Depot tile 

Signed: a very intelligent, very kind guy


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> I help my boys with advanced math because I have a degree in physics. Husband is more of a liberal arts guy. Is that hot or not?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I have a few liberal arts degrees (psychology) and wifey has a few science degrees (math) Thankfully our younger daughter can tutor the rest of us in most any subject... 

I do field the occasional homework question these days even tho they're both in college - they both followed different branches of my line of work...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> I help my boys with advanced math because I have a degree in physics. Husband is more of a liberal arts guy. Is that hot or not?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



*Hell,Yes! Liberal Arts and Law is hot!*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, being a good father is hot. Helping your child succeed in life is hot.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Hell,Yes! Liberal Arts and Law is hot!*


Well I meant is me having a physics degree and helping my boys with advanced math hot or not, but yes, my hubby is very hot


----------



## Angelou (Oct 21, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Asking this question is much more beta than helping with homework.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Yes, being a good father is hot. Helping your child succeed in life is hot.



It worked so well for me :rofl:


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

john117 said:


> I have a few liberal arts degrees (psychology) and wifey has a few science degrees (math) Thankfully our younger daughter can tutor the rest of us in most any subject...
> 
> I do field the occasional homework question these days even tho they're both in college - they both followed different branches of my line of work...


Major in Computer Science, Minor in Mathematics. I can't tell you how many times I get this look of incredulity when I tell people that I'm a "geek". Many think I was some "jock" in school and I don't even like sports! *giggle*

And helping your kids with their homework indeed pays off. My kid now inspects (NDT-Non Destructive Tester) the solid fuel rocket boosters for the Atlas Space Program for AeroJet.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Yes, being a good father is hot. Helping your child succeed in life is hot.


:iagree: That basically sums it up. 

Watching my husband being good with our son is extremely sexy.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Many years ago I asked my wife to drop our younger daughter to middle school since she missed the bus.

My wife proceeded to drive to the preschool where my daughter attended till kindergarten...

Most of our service providers think I'm a single father. Sexy indeed :lol:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Parents should help with homework when they can actuallu help.

My mother would tell me to change things because she couldn't believe, for example, that French is not a phonetic language. She also couldn't math after a certain level (well before the high school level).

Yet, she thought she knew more than I did.

the biggest help to your children is to admit to when you really don't know.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> Parents should help with homework when they can actuallu help.
> 
> My mother would tell me to change things because she couldn't believe, for example, that French is not a phonetic language. *She also couldn't math after a certain level (well before the high school level).*
> 
> ...


Same here, I believe I surpassed my mother's ability to help me in mathematics around the 5th grade. My father was barely literate and could not help with any of my homework. One thing my mother inspired me to do, which I full embraced to this day even, is a love of reading. I too passed that "joy" to my son who happens to be a voracious reader himself. No ebooks for that kid either. He prefers hardcopy.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> I help my boys with advanced math because I have a degree in physics. (snip)



A woman with a degree in physics is hot....


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

richardsharpe said:


> A woman with a degree in physics is hot....



A woman with a PhD in Applied Mathematics is also hot!

Oh, never mind :rofl:

View attachment 32409


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My Husband is sooooooo Beta.. I hate helping my kids with homework, I am so bad at this, I will bribe my daughter , offer to pay her...anything to help the 7 yr old.. 

They prefer Dad helping them over me..there is even a running joke about this in our house.... He doesn't have to lift a hand with my housework or cooking.. but homework.. I just hate it !!

Gawd I love him for helping.. and he never complains either... 








doesn't necessarily come to mind.. but "appreciative" sure does! He keeps the fires going in other ways .. this is just an aid to our family running smoother....


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

richardsharpe said:


> A woman with a degree in physics is hot....


I totally agree but then again I'm biased because my wife has a Ph.D in physics.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> I help my boys with advanced math because I have a degree in physics. Husband is more of a liberal arts guy. Is that hot or not?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Physics woman here too! I knew there was another reason I liked you!


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

There are only 10 types of people in this world...Those that know how to count in binary and those who don't.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The real hotties are architects...

http://m.sfgate.com/entertainment/article/And-now-let-us-praise-hot-architects-Hollywood-2488847.php


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

How many physicists are on this board??????

This is a bit spooky - its not that big a field and the odds that two people know each other go as N^2.






northernlights said:


> Physics woman here too! I knew there was another reason I liked you!


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Well we might be able to drum up a lively conversion on the merits of covalent vs. ionic bonding, yes?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Get thee to a chemistry discussion. 

In a proper physics experiment the electrons have long since fled the scene, and quarks are starting to appear out of the vacuum as a side-effect of the interesting stuff... 



MountainRunner said:


> Well we might be able to drum up a lively conversion on the merits of covalent vs. ionic bonding, yes?


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

richardsharpe said:


> How many physicists are on this board??????
> 
> This is a bit spooky - its not that big a field and the odds that two people know each other go as N^2.


You may not know that in nuclear and particle physics a large number is three and considered effectively infinite. According to folklore of Large N QCD where three is considered large enough to truncate the expansion thereby limiting the flavors to the observed three.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

richardsharpe said:


> Get thee to a chemistry discussion.
> 
> In a proper physics experiment the electrons have long since fled the scene, and quarks are starting to appear out of the vacuum as a side-effect of the interesting stuff...


Chemistry is interesting. It's really the study of the invarients of the Poincare geoup. The math and ideas are similar to the study of the gauge invarients of SU(3) which is the gauge group of QCD the theory behind quarks.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

MountainRunner said:


> Well we might be able to drum up a lively conversion on the merits of covalent vs. ionic bonding, yes?


Now Hydrogen bonding is the really interesting bond... From its existence alone you can prove the existence of a positron.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

But is physics a practical skill to use in dating? As a product design expert I can point out the latest fashion trends, or I can offer to photoshop features in and out free of charge ...


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Get thee to a chemistry discussion.
> 
> In a proper physics experiment the electrons have long since fled the scene, and quarks are starting to appear out of the vacuum as a side-effect of the interesting stuff...


Pfft....Fine! Be that way! See if I share any of my S-P orbital shells with you then! *grin*


----------



## Bam85 (Feb 13, 2015)

I braininess is hot  I'm a sapiosexual. My man helping my daughter with her math homework is a fast-track to Sexy Town.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evenign John117
From this discussion it looks like being a physicist may be better for dating than being a rock star. 






john117 said:


> But is physics a practical skill to use in dating? As a product design expert I can point out the latest fashion trends, or I can offer to photoshop features in and out free of charge ...


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

When I was in college, being a physics major was man-repelling. I remember being at a party, and the first thing you ask someone is "So what's your major." One time I said "I'm a double major in physics and English." and the guy looked at me for just a second too long and said, "So, you're like, uh, really smart then." I started to say no, like everything else it's just a matter of.... then I stopped and said, "yes. Yes I am very smart." And he nodded and walked away!

I'm not a physicist though. I got my master's in a related field and now I teach high school physics and write (still like both fields!). I hope to God I don't know anyone here and no one knows me!


----------



## holycowe (Apr 7, 2013)

By the way, black hole is a myth and Einstein's General relativity was wrong
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening northernlights
You went to the wrong school......

I really like smart women - and fortunately found one to marry 




northernlights said:


> When I was in college, being a physics major was man-repelling. I remember being at a party, and the first thing you ask someone is "So what's your major." One time I said "I'm a double major in physics and English." and the guy looked at me for just a second too long and said, "So, you're like, uh, really smart then." I started to say no, like everything else it's just a matter of.... then I stopped and said, "yes. Yes I am very smart." And he nodded and walked away!
> 
> I'm not a physicist though. I got my master's in a related field and now I teach high school physics and write (still like both fields!). I hope to God I don't know anyone here and no one knows me!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Its a really good model for almost everything we can measure, possibly excepting background fluctuations in the CMB. Quantum gravity doesn't work yet (gravity tries to couple to the virtual particles) , so we don't really have much other choice for describing large scale strong gravity. 




holycowe said:


> By the way, black hole is a myth and Einstein's General relativity was wrong
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evenign John117
> 
> From this discussion it looks like being a physicist may be better for dating than being a rock star.



Can a physicist help a lady accessorize?  

And all the psychology education came in handy for freaking out / screening potential dates for my girls.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

john117 said:


> Can a physicist help a lady accessorize?
> 
> And all the psychology education came in handy for freaking out / screening potential dates for my girls.


Yes it can sort of. This book made the rounds when I was in grad school: 

A Stress Analysis of a Strapless Evening Gown: Essays for a Scientific Age: Robert A. Baker: 9780138526085: Amazon.com: Books

My wife still has her copy.

I will go with northernlights though. English is useful. I once picked up a woman by reciting part Chaucer's Canterbury tales. Any English major whose likes Chaucer has a filthy mind in a good way.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

richardsharpe said:


> Its a really good model for almost everything we can measure, possibly excepting background fluctuations in the CMB. Quantum gravity doesn't work yet (gravity tries to couple to the virtual particles) , so we don't really have much other choice for describing large scale strong gravity.


Actually General Reletivity is required in the current explanation of CMB. Inflation of the universe decouples matter from the radiation and is due to the framework of GR. 

Loop quantum gravity explains Hawking radiation and is a workable candidate for quantum gravity.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

if it is on your responsibility list , it won't even be noticed .

also , It depends if your wife is an appreciative person like spinmom !


----------



## Marriedwithdogs (Jan 29, 2015)

It's always hot when I see my husband in daddy role. Maybe bc it's not an everyday thing. Just like I think it's hot when he helps around the house, although that's rare too.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

I thought people were looking at fluctuations in the microwave background for quantum gravity effects in the very early universe, but maybe I'm completely off base the the initial fluctuations have some other source. Inflation and dark-energy (pretty much the same thing) are in GR, though if I remember correctly Einstein later regretted including that term.....

I'm old enough to remember when that term was carried in the equations but was not believed to represent anything real.

Much as I like cosmology it is WAY out of my field (which in incomparably less interesting).





meson said:


> Actually General Reletivity is required in the current explanation of CMB. Inflation of the universe decouples matter from the radiation and is due to the framework of GR.
> 
> Loop quantum gravity explains Hawking radiation and is a workable candidate for quantum gravity.


----------

